# skyline wheels-



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah I know this should be in classifieds- but Im not looking to buy so stick it--HAHA, has anyone seen a z31 with r-34 wheels on it before? Theyll fit- its 5x114.3- I dont think there are a bunch laying around locally though y'know?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

be prepared to pay they are so freakin expensive it isn't funny.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

And then you have to find them.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

that sucks man, b/c I saw a set on a 350z at a car show I went to in Orlando- I was just thinking about how cool they would look. What do you think I would pay for them? $2,000 w/o tires? somewhere around there?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yep thats about right. There is a 300ZX TT that I have seen that has them it is an awesome car and the wheels look tight.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I was extremely interested in getting some R34 VSPEC wheels for my 280Z not too long ago.

After weeks of searching, I discovered that Mr. K the Z car creator, has a gold 280ZX with some rims from an R34. It looked damn good.

I looked into some underground forums in Europe and Austrailia, and the cheapest I could find R34 rims for was about $2,600 USD plus shipping half way across the world.

I called Motorex and they said, they can get em to me for $1,200 a piece! Same with Nissan.

Here's my OLD thread asking the same question...
WITH PICTURES 
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=24749&highlight=R34


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I will just stick with waiting for the hanabis to come out in a stag offset- wheels and tires will be less then one R-34 wheel.


----------



## non-racerX (Jan 29, 2004)

1200 a PIECE?!?!? OUCH....I could think of a lot of engine/body mods for that kind of money...and STILL have $$$ for sweet rims


----------

